# Bibron Gecko



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Afeter a little advice just been out shopping and found myself in the reptile shop and come back with a Bibron gecko, I already keep leopard geckos so i have a good clue what i am doing. however any help and advice would be great 

cheers


----------

